# What logo for the center cap is best?



## iseldoff (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm re-stickering my zhanchi and was wondering what logo should I use for the white center cap I have lubix logos cubesmith logos and a Dayan logo. The stickers are cubesmith it's lubed with lubix and obviously it's a Dayan zhanchi. What would be your guy's preference?

Also if you prefer different logos on your cubes tell us which and what they look like.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 5, 2011)

I would prefer the lubix logo or if you want leave it blank. Cubesmith logos and dayan are a little too overused so I prefer something more original to the average cuber.

*sigh* didn't make sense again.... *sigh*


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 5, 2011)

I got custom logos for fun from Dr. Sticker. =P


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 5, 2011)

blank

logos are distracting.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Oct 5, 2011)

blank.
but between lubix, cubesmith or dayan, i prefer cubesmith


----------



## toastman (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd put a Cube-Alpha logo on. Or possibly a QJ logo. Mess with people's heads.


----------



## avgdi (Oct 5, 2011)

The only cubes of mine that have logos on are ones that came with it on and I haven't re-stickered yet. 

You should put the logo on one of the sides that isn't white or yellow. Be different.


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 5, 2011)

Cubeseat, lubix jawdrop, cubesmith.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 5, 2011)

Ones with Fluttershy on them.


----------



## TanLaiChen (Oct 5, 2011)

Lubix Logo!!! i love it very much.......it better than all logo....


----------



## MovingOnUp (Oct 5, 2011)

Jubix Jawdrop or Jawberry


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 5, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> blank
> 
> logos are distracting.


 
I find the logo to help me find a certain side when I'm doing inspection.


----------



## iseldoff (Oct 5, 2011)

I just added a poll to this thread plz vote!


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 5, 2011)

I dislike logos for cubes I actually speedsolve with - makes the cube look ugly.


----------



## Erik (Oct 5, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> I find the logo to help me find a certain side when I'm doing inspection.



For that I use a thing called 'colour' 

Srsly logos are distracting. I only have logos on some cubes so I can recognize it when someone 'accidentally' took it with them and put it along his/her cubes.

Also: this thread + poll is weiiird


----------



## cubersmith (Oct 5, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I dislike logos for cubes I actually speedsolve with - makes the cube look ugly.


 
I think it looks bare without it.


----------



## Godmil (Oct 5, 2011)

If you do white cross CFOP (and have it on the white sticker), you'll practically never see it anyway.
I like the lubix ones cause they're more colourful, but I'm hoping to get my avatar printed up as a sticker soon so that will be cool.


----------



## NeedReality (Oct 5, 2011)

I've found that my averages are 2-3 seconds faster when using a Lubix logo compared to a DaYan one.

No, but really, asking us what logo to put on your cube is like asking "What is my favorite color?" How should we know which one you will like best? I personally only have a logo (Cubesmith) on one of my cubes for identification from some of my other cubes; I'm pretty indifferent on the subject.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 5, 2011)

NeedReality said:


> No, but really, asking us what logo to put on your cube is like asking "What is my favorite color?"


 
I would vote in that poll.


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 5, 2011)

Erik said:


> For that I use a thing called 'colour'
> 
> Srsly logos are distracting. I only have logos on some cubes so I can recognize it when someone 'accidentally' took it with them and put it along his/her cubes.
> 
> Also: this thread + poll is weiiird


 
I'm partially colour blind...should have stated that. But really, when the logo is in one spot, like on a 3x3 or 5x5, it's not that distracting. But when It's on a big cube like 4x4 or 6x6, it is because the peice that it is on is always flying around (Cause it's not on a centre).

Do you see where I'm getting?


----------



## 30secondsolver (Oct 6, 2011)

alpha v!


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 6, 2011)

to be more retro and confuse people put the 1980's rubiks brand logo on it


----------



## Daryl (Oct 6, 2011)

I'd prefer cubesmith.. Haha I don't know why I like its logo


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 6, 2011)

it would be fun if you used the original rubik's brand logo. 
If i could choose which logo I would do lubix just because it looks cool (possibly lubix jawdrop logo)


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 6, 2011)

I'd leave it blank. If you absolutely had to, I would use a Lubix one. Looks better than the other 2 in my opinion.


----------



## Vinny (Oct 6, 2011)

I use custom logos because I get bored and make them...

Plus I can easily find my cube at a competition.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 6, 2011)

So many Lubixists here...srsly this is dumb.


----------



## Thompson (Oct 6, 2011)

I would use Cubesmith, it looks classy.


----------



## Bapao (Oct 6, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> So many Lubixists here...srsly this is dumb.


 
We could have generic ones that just have "Powered by silicone oil" on them.


----------

